# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Gevolgen van Narcose, anesthesie - Artikel

## Leontien

Het woord anesthesie betekent ongevoeligheid voor pijn die veroorzaakt wordt door een medische of een chirurgische ingreep. 
Men onderscheidt twee vormen van anesthesie, de algemene en de regionale anesthesie, naargelang men ofwel de hersenen in slaap brengt, ofwel de zenuwen van een bepaald deel van het lichaam verdooft. Soms gebruikt men beide technieken gelijktijdig.

*Allergieën* : 
Tijdens de anesthesie en de chirurgische ingreep komt de patiënt in contact met allerhande stoffen die vreemd zijn aan zijn organisme: anesthetische medicamenten, antibiotica, persfusieoplossingen, prothesecement, latex (rubber) van de handschoenen van de chirurgen Sommige patiënten kunnen hiervoor allergisch zijn, zonder het zelf te weten, en er al dan niet hevig op reageren: huiduitslag, astma, daling van de bloeddruk.

*Misselijkheid en braken*: 
Verschillende factoren zijn hiervan de oorzaak: chirurgische stress (buikoperaties), angst, medicamenten gebruikt tijdens de anesthesie of om de pijn te behandelen (morphinomimetica), het type ingreep (laparoscopie, oogheelkunde,) etc 

*Post-operatieve pijn* 

*Heesheid*: 
De anesthesie kan tevens een droog gevoel veroorzaken in mond en luchtpijp. Hiervan kan men gedurende enkele dagen hees zijn.

_Geheugen- en concentratiestoornissen, moeheid_: 
Elke stresstoestand (zoals een operatie), en de algemene anesthesie, kunnen het geheugen storen. Zo kan het gebeuren dat u volledig bewust lijkt na de anesthesie of de sedatie. De chirurg of de geneesheer brengt u op de hoogte van het resultaat van de ingreep, maar wanneer uw familie om nieuws vraagt, weet u niets meer. Dat komt omdat uw geheugen het gesprek niet vastgelegd heeft. Zodra de geneesmiddelen uitgewerkt zijn komt het geheugen gewoon terug. Dit kan bij de ene patiënt iets langer duren dan bij de andere. 

*Bewustzijnsstoornissen*: 
De anesthetica hebben een korte werkingsduur. Kalmeermiddelen tegen de pijn en geneesmiddelen tegen de angst (premedicatie) werken veel langer. Tot 24 uur na de anesthesie mag u daarom geen voertuig besturen, gevaarlijk werk verrichten of belangrijke beslissingen nemen. 

Bron: Sint Augustinuskliniek Veurne

----------

